# not a car but a big project



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

hi all :wave:
before the pics i would like to say that i am not what you would call green fingered ........at all :lol: 
my dad was a little but no percy thrower lol and tbh the garden aint been touched for .......well gotta be ten years at least since pops passed away ! the shed was where we used to build old british bikes together so that coming down realy tore on some hart strings 

well i had compo through last year for nearly loosing my left leg ( fook it hurt ) so when it came throught i thought lets get the garage i have always wanted 
so here is a little picture story of my garden in the last four months so far










































































this is gonna be my dream garage and be perposley for my new hobbie :lol:

hope you like :wave:


----------



## duncyboy (May 31, 2009)

Wow! :doublesho

That looks like it's going to be a great place for detailing. Sorry to hear about your leg, but at least there's a silver lining to that cloud eh? 

I'm in the process of shopping around for my own place at the moment and hope I can get somewhere with a nice garage for polish and waxing free from the torments of seagulls etc :thumb:


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

looks fantastic, even though the garage has gone your memory's havnt...your pops would be proud..


----------



## Black TDI Turbo (Feb 24, 2009)

Wow guna be an awsome garage there, great place to start the hobbie and make some money too


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Nice, thats the sort of thing I want to do in my back garden. The problem is I have to remove the garage thats built onto the side of the house to get access to it. My plan is to build something similar to what you have done, then take out the back wall of the existing garage, move everything back to the new then demolish the existing. At the same time swmbo wants an extension building on the back.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice looking space matey:thumb:


----------



## Paul_r26 (Jul 31, 2007)

Awesome, I'm very jealous!


----------



## dave355 (Jul 18, 2008)

wow its a little house very nice.


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

thanks fellas  cant wait till its finished 

electrics went in today digging the trench for the armerd cable , water pipe tomoz and the remote roller shutter door is gonna be monday or tuesday 

first detail booked in is gonna be MY audi a3 lol its been needing full correction for a looonnnggg time :lol::lol:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

hello 

hows the polo coming along? must say the garage looks smashing :thumb: what happened with the accident?


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

alan_mcc said:


> hello
> 
> hows the polo coming along? must say the garage looks smashing :thumb: what happened with the accident?


its still being done slowly when i get time ! its fulll of my detailing gear at min :lol: but i think it might be going up for sale soon as i have ordered a new car from japan
as for the leg i bought a brand new mini moto and it fell apart on me after 3 hours :doublesho broken tib fib compound frature


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Very very nice mate :thumb:


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Wow, looking good so far mate, thats going to be one nice garage :thumb:


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Looks fantastic that. Look forward to it being completed.


----------



## BIG_G (Mar 26, 2007)

Wish I had a space like that.
Good work fella hope everthing works out well.

Why is it these build threads are so good to watch the whole process from start to finish.Me thinks its a grand design thing

Nearly F1 time.


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Excellent, looks a very nice erection....(sorry) lol

Did you find anything of interest lurking when you felled Sherwood Forest?


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

MadOnVaux! said:


> Excellent, looks a very nice erection....(sorry) lol
> 
> Did you find anything of interest lurking when you felled Sherwood Forest?


ah thank you !!!!!:lol::lol::lol:

only the hanging gardens of babilon nowt to write home about :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

Very nice, looking forward to seeing more.

I have the same project to look forward to, the garden is a wasteland at the moment, going to put up a small sectional concrete garage until I can afford the the one I have in mind.

Sorry to hear about your leg, if you don't mind me asking, are you saying that because of the bike being faulty you broke your leg and as a complication it had to be amputated? Hell of thing to happpen. I lost two and a half fingers in a bench saw accident whilst working in Australia, that was in 1995, took some time to get over it, I'm quite sure loosing a leg is worse. Great to see it's not holding you back :thumb: Now stop messing about and get the garaged finished for us all to see


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

clcollins said:


> Very nice, looking forward to seeing more.
> 
> I have the same project to look forward to, the garden is a wasteland at the moment, going to put up a small sectional concrete garage until I can afford the the one I have in mind.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your leg, if you don't mind me asking, are you saying that because of the bike being faulty you broke your leg and as a complication it had to be amputated? Hell of thing to happpen. I lost two and a half fingers in a bench saw accident whilst working in Australia, that was in 1995, took some time to get over it, I'm quite sure loosing a leg is worse. Great to see it's not holding you back :thumb: Now stop messing about and get the garaged finished for us all to see


lol i will matey its not gonna be long till the end !! but the only time you can
say that its finished is when the dart board goes up :lol::lol:

i was lucky with my leg they managed to go against the odds of 90% chance of loosing it and now i just have some awsome scaring and it gives jip in the winter but hey ho get on with it aint it lol :thumb:


----------



## Roy47 (Apr 14, 2008)

looking good so far ,be better than keeping the gear in the car !


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

had to put the audi in the garage tonight as i had a new windscreenn fitted four days ago ! and washed the car today and it was pouring in the passengerfoot well :wall::wall:

autoglass coming out tuesday to refit it  put it in incase it rains

while it was in gave it a good going over and a new coat of AG hd wax 
am chuffed with the space i have around the car  and got some reflection shots to 










































and one of the heavy boy who protects the garage coming in massize 25 and a half kilos :lol:









:thumb:


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Thats a great finish to the concrete floor, are you planning on painting it to keep the dust down ?


----------



## s28nhb (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice garage.:thumb:


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

dholdi said:


> Thats a great finish to the concrete floor, are you planning on painting it to keep the dust down ?


with a bit of luck it will be 3/4 tiled and the rest carpet :thumb:


----------



## Fastmonkey (Aug 4, 2006)

nice job there on the car and the garage, I am lucky enough to have a garage but it's only single width so can not open the doors like that.......... That must be great being able to work in there on the car.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice mate! Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Thats one transformation!, looking good - far better than the jungle before. Looks a nice job aswell, quality


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Very, very nice, I am not jealous..............honest.................


----------



## Testor VTS (May 29, 2009)

very nice!

what did you use to cover the wooden surface?


----------



## RyanJon (Feb 18, 2009)

Car looks well mate!...if it were black it would be exactly the same as my old one!

Mine used to leak into the passenger footwell too but only when parked up hill. It
turned out to be a seal around the bottom of the pollen filter housing that are prone to
perishing on the a3 and mk4 golf. If it turns out to be this, the easiest fix is to take the
housing out, put silicone around the seal and fit it back together. Mine were a
nightmare to dry once it had happened, It felt dry but its wet underneath the carpet on
the foam stuff, and the windows will mist up on a sunny day. I ended up taking the
carpet out of mine to get it to dry out properly!

The garage looks as sweet too!....I love watching these garage threads develop!


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

Awesome mate! I bet you couldn't wait to get the A3 tucked up in there! I like these garden shed threads!


----------



## GAZA62 (Jan 23, 2007)

Superb looking forward to an update :thumb:


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

RyanJon said:


> Car looks well mate!...if it were black it would be exactly the same as my old one!
> 
> Mine used to leak into the passenger footwell too but only when parked up hill. It
> turned out to be a seal around the bottom of the pollen filter housing that are prone to
> ...


thanks for that info :thumb: would have prob never found that leak ! its so far under the scutle how did you find it ?? 
the windsreen was only fitted on the 16th so i am hoping thats all it is  
never had a prob till they did it ! will keep you posted 



woodybeefcake said:


> Awesome mate! I bet you couldn't wait to get the A3 tucked up in there! I like these garden shed threads!


lol no your right i couldnt wait lol but it will be the new car coming from japan that will reside in the garage ......when it gets here


----------



## SiGainey (Jan 29, 2006)

Nice work - having a garage makes a big difference to being able to detail


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

little update the garage door went on today fully automatic and remote control  love it










and well happy that i can fit an l200 in  the R34 will fit in no probs when it gets here


----------



## rolled1 (May 26, 2008)

Very nice, all it needs now is a sofabed t.v. and a kettle and it'll be perfect,all any man needs


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

rolled1 said:


> Very nice, all it needs now is a sofabed t.v. and a kettle and it'll be perfect,all any man needs


No mate you forgot the fridge


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

dholdi said:


> No mate you forgot the fridge


and a stella fridge at that :thumb::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

lovely work... looking forward to seeing the R34 as well :thumb:

is the smaller square of concrete for a smaller shed or something ?

and just curious but why have you blocked access to the garden ?

Edit: just looked at the first pics again... that house and garden behind the garage isnt yours is it !?


----------



## wd40 (Jun 20, 2007)

NIce garage mate, can`t wait to see it finished and decked out with the detailing kit and some posters on the wall !!!!:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

n_d_fox said:


> lovely work... looking forward to seeing the R34 as well :thumb:
> 
> is the smaller square of concrete for a smaller shed or something ?
> 
> ...


yeah will be buying a cheap shed just to keep the stuff that people keep in garages out of mine 
:lol::lol:


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

Oh that's going to be lush when it's complete!!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

So far, so good :thumb:


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

inside has been boarded up now 


















so i got on with a little painting


















and two of the audi all tucked in


















getting there now :thumb:


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

I'm not jealous.............honest.................

Very nice mate............:thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

you want to get a deumidifier in that mate


----------



## McBandy (Oct 22, 2007)

Very nice, amazing you can get the doors open like that.
When you said car from Japan i was going to guess at a new GTR, but near enough and a big of R34's :thumb:
I've not long moved into a new property (rented unfortunately) complete with a reasonable size double garage - just got to find somewhere for the landlords gym equipment to free up enough space!


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

chrisc said:


> you want to get a deumidifier in that mate


why would i need one matey ??


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

McBandy said:


> Very nice, amazing you can get the doors open like that.
> When you said car from Japan i was going to guess at a new GTR, but near enough and a big of R34's :thumb:
> I've not long moved into a new property (rented unfortunately) complete with a reasonable size double garage - just got to find somewhere for the landlords gym equipment to free up enough space!


nice fella we will need some pics when your done !!

but cant afford a gtr lol and i am a rear wheel drive fan for the old dorifto  so its gonnna be a R34 gtt :thumb:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

HAWKEY_SKYLINE said:


> why would i need one matey ??


we have them in both garages and you wuld be suprised what water they collect helping to keep damp etc at bay.also if you putting cars in wet etc theres going to be water etc about and they cost next to nothing to run


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

awesome 

i take it that worked out a fair bit cheaper than having a brick one built? may i ask how much? pm me if you wish fella


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

ianFRST said:


> awesome
> 
> i take it that worked out a fair bit cheaper than having a brick one built? may i ask how much? pm me if you wish fella


 no worries matey

there was two reasons for going for the wooden build 
1.due to a main sewer running through the garden and the front wall being very close to the wall of the sewer the weight was the main reason, the block garage would have been to heavy !
2. the price ! this was only 5.5K including the slab !! happy days


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Superb mate. I would love a double garage at home:thumb:

Always have to work at my unit for my detailing jobs


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

Great work, hope you have fun in it


----------



## RP john (Aug 1, 2009)

grand design hasnt a look in!!


----------



## eurodub (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice work on the new garage mate....enjoy.
Remember to update the pics when finished....:thumb:


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Looking great it looks pretty spacious:thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Thats a great garage. Looks small from the outside but plenty of room on the inside :thumb:


----------



## paul2505 (Jan 24, 2009)

Your new "Hobby room" looks smart mate. :thumb:

I wish I had my own workspace to utilise for my detailing but maybe one day hey?


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Looks neat, a good size to work in. What does your neighbour think of that huge fence and garage?


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

very nice on going project :thumb:


----------



## Liambo-235 (Jul 14, 2009)

Sweet looking garage! awesome that you can fully open both doors!
Nice audi too!


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

PootleFlump said:


> Looks neat, a good size to work in. What does your neighbour think of that huge fence and garage?


she was a bit gutted not having privicey but when i told her what was going up she cool :thumb: and at the end of the day its alot better looking than it was


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

HAWKEY_SKYLINE said:


> its still being done slowly when i get time ! its fulll of my detailing gear at min :lol: but i think it might be going up for sale soon as i have ordered a new car from japan
> as for the leg i bought a brand new mini moto and it fell apart on me after 3 hours :doublesho broken tib fib compound frature


See thats why I spend £1.5k on a GRC RR Production Mini Moto.....those *********** cheapo ones are simply down rigth death traps.

Cracking Garage though


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice garage, I had to come and find this thread after our conversation earlier. I can't believe how much earth you had to remove. Keep us posted on the finished results.


----------

